# Last hatch of the year..going in incubator on saturday. 15th Sept .anyone joining me?



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Just got some polish chamois, Belgian D'Uccles and Wheaton Marans going into the incubator on Saturday. Thirst of the year. Anybody else hatching with me? Let me know would love some company.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Cescacharl said:


> Just got some polish chamois, Belgian D'Uccles and Wheaton Marans going into the incubator on Saturday. Thirst of the year. Anybody else hatching with me? Let me know would love some company.


Last not thirst Doh.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

I sure wish I could I have a batch cooking right now, I'm set to hatch Saturday 21.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I've been with you all along. Can't wait to see the new babies. So excited! Really, on the edge of my chair.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Good luck Twentynine!


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

And good luck to you also!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Vienty neueva any pics of your set up?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Best of Hatch to ya!!!


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Have taken a pic but can't post it from app so will download when I get on computer. Didn't make it saturday, I've started on Sunday evening instead!


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hope I've got these pics on Ok, sorry i think theyre on their side, but this is my brinsea eco 20 advance in action!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

How much was that? I think I could enjoy something like that. Beautiful!


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice! Those things are $300+! (On their page: $329.99)


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

I bought it off Ebay, from a very nice gentleman for £120 - theres quite a few of these for sale - there are some similar but without the digital displays for temp and humidity but they seem just as good - but cheaper!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

You did well. That's about $195.00 US. 

Well I found out today in our town you can have 6 chickens. No Roos but someone has a Roo but he's "very quiet.". Went on a housecall (veterinary) and I found out my client/ friend wants to get chickens too. So I have a new chicken friend about 3 blocks away!!!!! She and her daughter should be joining the forum soon. She loved my sticker!


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Glad to hear new members joining and fantastic you will have a neighbour! I've been reading on the site about the different breeds - there's just so many to choose from and they all look beautiful. I never knew I would enjoy raising chickens so much!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Her daughter has chickens and so do two of her friends. Another friend up the block and one further out in town. There's also a local lecture in the 30th that she invited me too. Chicks locally. Woot woot!


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Couldn't wait any longer...had to candle today.....after quitters and clear. I'm left with 3 D'Uccle, 3 polish chamois and 8 Wheaton Marans....roll on roll on,


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

At midnight at the end of day 23 ....after giving up all hope 3 finally pipped and made it into the world.........so glad we kept incubator going!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Horray!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow, they're beautiful! Congrats!!


----------

